# Pulley Bullpup



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi,
I' m now working on the Pulley Bullpup, and i wonder if anybody already made one.
If yes, is there any pics? Was it easy to make? Have you made some modifications on it? What materials did you use? Etc...
Here are pics of what it looks like for the moment. I plan to make it big, i use 18 mm plywood for this and gonna try to shape it ergo- style. But i think it' s gonna take me some time to finish it, i don' t have a good place to work and the weather sucks.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I love it. Very Sprave.


----------



## Thule (Feb 4, 2012)

That is a serious, cool slingshot. I like the way the bands doubles back over rollers. Short slingshot, but long draw.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

cool!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks good so far!! Can't wait for your report on the finished item.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

Charles said:


> Looks good so far!! Can't wait for your report on the finished item.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


me too!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

That is a cool idea and design!


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Incedible!


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

tokSick said:


> Hi,
> I' m now working on the Pulley Bullpup, and i wonder if anybody already made one.
> If yes, is there any pics? Was it easy to make? Have you made some modifications on it? What materials did you use? Etc...
> Here are pics of what it looks like for the moment. I plan to make it big, i use 18 mm plywood for this and gonna try to shape it ergo- style. But i think it' s gonna take me some time to finish it, i don' t have a good place to work and the weather sucks.


Hey dude









I'm in the process of making a slingshot rifle as well.. Although mine isn't so much of a bullpup being around a meter long!!

Mine is being made of 28mm acrylic and aluminum fittings. I am going to use a different firing mechanism but along the same lines as lifting the ball out of a notch.

It isn't complete and will likely be another few months or so since I'm moving house shortly. I anticipate the hardest part will be machining the slots for the mechanisms and weight reduction cutouts.

One thing I wanted to try is to use a slight hourglass shaped roller to try keep the bands central.

Can't wait to see how yours turns out









Jay


----------

